# "DHF 2017": Mareile Höppner vs. Taylor Swift



## kakashi (19 Dez. 2017)

Achtelfinale: "Die heißeste Frau 2017"​
Jeder hat genau eine Stimme. Die Umfrage geht 2 Tage lang. Bei Gleichstand wird die Gewinnerin ausgelost.

Mareile Höppner


 

Taylor Swift


----------



## kakashi (21 Dez. 2017)

Noch ein Tag um eure Stimme abzugeben. Derzeit liegt Mareile Höppner klar vor Taylor Swift.


----------

